# Belly video



## SwedishBBW (May 24, 2006)

*Hi everyone! :wubu: 
A belly video is up on my site! 
It was taken after I had a big feast.
Can you find my video on my page?  

:kiss2: SwedishBBW*


----------



## snuggletiger (May 24, 2006)

Sounds Lovely.


----------



## Phalloidium (May 28, 2006)

*rubs your belly*


Nice vid!


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (May 30, 2006)

It won't let me on!!

Matthew.


----------



## SwedishBBW (May 31, 2006)

*
Here is my bellyvideo.
I hope it will work!
http://www.angelfire.com/blog/swedish.bbw/Vidtum.avi 


:kiss2: 
//SwedishBBW*


----------



## maximus (May 31, 2006)

It doesn´t work! I´m very curious and love to see your lovely belly!
Lasse from Sweden


----------



## SwedishBBW (May 31, 2006)

*Try to play the video in Quicktime. That seems to work for most ppl.  
annars testa min sajt.
*



maximus said:


> It doesn´t work! I´m very curious and love to see your lovely belly!
> Lasse from Sweden


----------



## Seth Warren (May 31, 2006)

I forgot I even had Quicktime on my machine...

'Tis a nice belly. Looks very soft and squishy...but I never expected anything less.


----------



## SwedishBBW (May 31, 2006)

*
Awww thank you!!
My shover video is now up for 3h.

It will not be back any more times so 
I hope that you can watch it 

:kiss2: 
//SwedishBBW
*


----------

